# Now I'm hooked - State Coin Project



## chinquapin (Jun 21, 2008)

I got a request, for all who want to participate.  You know how the quarters now have emblems on the back of each state, let's see if we can get all of them between us  
Y'all started this now I'm thinkin of all different things of what I can shoot and different things to look for 

I'll start here is N.Carolina and Connecticut

P.S. nevermind the electrical tape that their hanging from it's the only way I could get shadows from appearing on them.

Attaching a list of state quarters that we can mark as quarters are posted...the list is in the order the quarters were issued.

DELAWARE
PENNSYLVANIA
NEW JERSEY
GEORGIA
CONNECTICUT
MASSACHUSETTS
MARYLAND
SOUTH CAROLINA
NEW HAMPSHIRE
VIRGINIA
NEW YORK
NORTH CAROLINA
RHODE ISLAND
VERMONT
KENTUCKY
TENNESSEE
OHIO
LOUISIANA
INDIANA
MISSISSIPPI
ILLINOIS
ALABAMA
MAINE
MISSOURI
ARKANSAS
MICHIGAN
FLORIDA
TEXAS
IOWA
WISCONSIN
CALIFORNIA
MINNESOTA
OREGON
KANSAS
WEST VIRGINIA
NEVADA
NEBRASKA
COLORADO
NORTH DAKOTA
SOUTH DAKOTA
MONTANA
WASHINGTON
IDAHO
WYOMING
UTAH
OKLAHOMA
NEW MEXICO
ARIZONA
ALASKA (TO BE RELEASED IN 2008)
HAWAII (TO BE RELEASED IN 2008)


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 21, 2008)

i reckon i would be cheatin' ben, i think we only lack 2 or 3 of 'em !!! angie has been collecting them since they started !!!  i ain't got nothin' against helen keller, but i sure wish alabama had a cooler quarter. i doubt it was a man that came up with our design !!!


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 21, 2008)

well let's see'em Feral I know you got the lens to do it!!!  Just pick some of your favorites and start mushin.

Ben


----------



## Hoss (Jun 21, 2008)

Now that's a tough one, Ben.  Mrs. Hoss has this addiction to bubble gum and she usually cleans me out with the bubble gum machines.  I'll have to see what I can find.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've got a few, I need to dig out the macro lens and see what I've got.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 21, 2008)

ah yeah, let's get it on!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 21, 2008)

whoever put the list in thank you!!

Ben


----------



## Hoss (Jun 21, 2008)

*Found a couple Mrs. Hoss missed*

Thought I'd better get em while I had em.

Hoss

Pentax K10D, Sigma 105 macro, f8, 1/125 sec, ISO 400 (forgot to check that) flash with diffuser.


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 21, 2008)

that's awesome Hoss!!!  I got to get me a better camera,  all things in due time fellas, just be patient with me.  I'm tryin my hardest

By the way this is going to turn out really cool!!!!!!!  This hasn't been done on here yet and I've seen some cool "projects" on here before!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 21, 2008)

Dang Hoss! You need to take more macros!! Cool Idea Ben.
I will see what I have.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't wait for you DRB and Feral to join in!!!!!!  Rip I'm waiting on you Leo and Jason where you at?  All you fellas on here let's see'em

Ben


----------



## ClintW (Jun 21, 2008)

I have all of them! my mom has collected everyone.
But I do not have a Macro lens I'm just starting out.  
Will a nikon D60 and a 18-55 lens or a 55-200 do it?


----------



## rip18 (Jun 22, 2008)

Shoot 'em and see ClintW.  Use the A mode (with a big depth of field - higher numbers) and see how close you can get.


----------



## Javelin (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont have a macro lens either ,but I tried and they were bad---neat Idea tho


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 22, 2008)

ClintW said:


> I have all of them! my mom has collected everyone.
> But I do not have a Macro lens I'm just starting out.
> Will a nikon D60 and a 18-55 lens or a 55-200 do it?



Like Rip said give it a go, we'd love to see your results

Ben




Javelin said:


> I dont have a macro lens either ,but I tried and they were bad---neat Idea tho



Javelin,
I don't have a macro lens either it took me honestly almost an hour before I could get those 2 to look decent   Just wanted to say thank you for tryin and post them anyway.  What kind of camera do you have?

Ben


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's a couple more, now it's time for the big boys to come out and play   Hoss has already nailed his 

Ben


----------



## Hoss (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep Rip and Ben are right, go give it a try and with whatever you have and see how it turns out.  If you have something that you feel isn't quite right and could be better, post it anyway and ask for some pointers.  We'll all learn a few things.  I'd also suggest that if you want to retake a shot and post a better one, go ahead and just replace the shot in your post.

OK, now it's time to fess up, Folks I did about 10 shots to get those two.  I was hand holding the shots and had a really hard time getting the entire face of the coin in focus.  Mostly because I had a hard time keeping the camera lens parallel to the coin.  I'd get most of it, but one edge of the coin would look fuzzy.  The bottom edge of the Florida coin still shows a little bit of that problem.  It would have been a lot quicker if I'd just taken the time to set up the tripod and that probably would have fixed that little problem.  So now you all know it's not that easy.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay, Here's one from Maryland. 
It's the only one I could find. It was still shiny, but
man was it scratched up.
This was a one shot take, rolled up a small piece
of tape and stuck it on the quarter, then attached it to the end of
a turkey call striker and put it in a clamp.

100mm Macro, Aperture Priority, f5 @ 1/6sec. Tripod


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 22, 2008)

nice shot DRB,  I agree with Hoss I took so many pics just to get the four that are on here it was rediculous.  I don't have a tripod so that's probably one of the reasons, but post'em up fellas.  Don't be SKEERED!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## rip18 (Jun 22, 2008)

All right, I went & grabbed a couple - Georgia and Colorado.

Both were taken with the Nikon D3 and Lester A. Dine 105 mm macro lens on the frypod.

CO - f/32, 1 second, ISO 6400 (ouch, I forgot to turn off the auto ISO! ).

GA - f/32, 0.6 second, ISO 6400, two external lights with coin in light diffusion tent, slight crop to straighten.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 22, 2008)

alright Rip!!  nicely done, alright fellas let's see'em I know y'all got some quarters in your pockets

Ben


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Ben, I went to the store and bought some gum just so i could get a qtr. for this thread 
Photo to follow.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 22, 2008)

sweet can't wait


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's North Carolina. Same settings as the other one,
except added a little color to it.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 22, 2008)

nicely done DRB that's alot better than my N.Carolina!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 22, 2008)

Balls!!!! I didn't even check. Oh well, That's what I got.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 22, 2008)

no worries brother that's an awesome shot,that's all it's about

Ben


----------



## Beanie24 (Jun 23, 2008)

*looks like fun*

I tried...
so here are my attemps at 4 states
New Mexico
Rhode Island
Alabama
New York


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 23, 2008)

nicely done beanie!  How many times did it take you to get the ones you liked?  cause the ones i've posted they took me several several times

Ben


----------



## Beanie24 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not as many as I thoght it would take.


----------



## Beanie24 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Now I'm hooked on the quarters*

Here is my try at South Carolina.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 24, 2008)

Man Ben, this a tuff one.  I can't figure out how to get a good picture of a Quarter.  Maybe I just dont have the proper equipment for it.  Here are the best 3 that I got.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 24, 2008)

those are good smokey, definately proper you got Kentucky.  It's definately tuffer than I thought it would be took me forever to get mine.

Ben


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I was gonna do Wis, Nev, and Maine,,,,but my camera stinks


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 24, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Well I was gonna do Wis, Nev, and Maine,,,,but my camera stinks



post'em anyway man let's see'em.  This is not an easy thing to do that's for sure!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## redwards (Jun 24, 2008)

*Deleware*

Ya'll are so right, it sure is not easy to get a picture of a quarter just right, but here is a contribution anyway. Deleware it is.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 24, 2008)

nicely done redwards it's definately not an easy thing to get a good pic of!!!!

Ben


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 24, 2008)

Smokey, You are amazing!! There's no doubt you are the master of making something happen with one lens.
Awesome.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 25, 2008)

Can I play? At least I'll get to take pictures of _something_.
Here's the ones I could find that ya'll didn't have yet. The light in my office could be better for takin' pics.


----------



## redwards (Jun 25, 2008)

*3 More*

My wife and I save all our quarters for use when we are camping and need to wash clothes at the campground. This has given me the opportunity to go through our collection and pull out all the state quarters. Man, I did not know we had so many. 
For now I'll add New Jersey, Massachusetts, and New Hampshire.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 25, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Smokey, You are amazing!! There's no doubt you are the master of *making something happen with one lens.*Awesome.



......Shhhhhhhh not so loud man!!  I'll never talk Griz into a better lens if she hears that......and she might even believe it

Here's another from the One Lens Cowboy.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome fellas


----------



## rip18 (Jun 26, 2008)

Only 20 more to go that have been issued (plus the two to be issued this year!).  Won't be long now 'til we've got 'em all posted.  I've got a couple rounded up to shoot when I get the chance...  Come on y'all post a couple...


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 26, 2008)

Smokey, You nailed that one, you guru you.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 26, 2008)

No doubt fellas I preciate all the participation in this thread, thank y'all very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## rip18 (Jun 26, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Smokey, You nailed that one, you guru you.



Yep, he did!!!  What is not to like about that image?  (His quarter is even in good shape!).  I think it deserves a triple guru for the shot plus some gurus for quarter finding...


----------



## huntin1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd be cheating too, I have all except those that are not released yet. Actually 4 sets, a circulated set, an uncirculated set from "P" mint and 1 from "D" mint, and a colorized set.


huntin1


----------



## rip18 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't see what is cheating about posting one or two from a complete set!  Bring 'em on F1 and huntin1!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm at work, I'll take some pics and post them up tomorrow.


huntin1


----------



## Hoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Let's see some from the colorized set.  Those should be pretty neat.

Great job everyone that's posting.  Others, don't be shy.

Hoss


----------



## huntin1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Pic's aren't the greatest I've taken, but I was in a hurry.


Circulated: (pocket change)







Uncirculated:






Colored, 2007:






Colored-all:






And, just for you guys from Georgia:








huntin1


----------



## rip18 (Jun 27, 2008)

Those colored ones are pretty cool!  Thanks for taking the time to share all of those huntin1!!!

We're on the short rows now, guys & gals!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 27, 2008)

I do like the colored ones.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't even know they had colored ones, those are awesome!!!  Now it's your turn Feral.  Let's see'em buddy

Ben


----------



## fussyray (Jul 4, 2008)

Way out west!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 6, 2008)

here ya go ben, 5 more for the collection !!!


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 6, 2008)

well done fellas


----------



## rip18 (Jul 13, 2008)

Only 11 more extant ones to go - plus Hawaii and Alaska.

MISSISSIPPI
ILLINOIS
MAINE
MISSOURI
ARKANSAS
TEXAS
IOWA
WISCONSIN
MINNESOTA
OREGON
WEST VIRGINIA


----------



## huntin1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hope you all don't get mad at me, but I had nothing to do this morning before work so I dug out the ones that are needed. Well, except for the 2008 ones.
















































huntin1


----------



## rip18 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hoo hoo!!!!  Only TWO more to go!!!!


----------

